# Iron Addict's Gear Use Truisms



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

1. The more gear you do the more you grow. Sorry I know many of you didn't want to hear that but it's a fact. While going from 500 mgs a week to 1000 may not double your gains it will increase them (assuming training and nutrition are in order) and going from a gram to 2 grams a week will again probably not double your gains but again will increase them.

2. Something happens when mega-dosing (2+ grams a week) that simply does not occur at lower doses. Magic starts!

3. For growth heavy androgens are the way to go for 80% of trainees. This means a test base with fina, d-ball, adrol, halo, or EQ. Primo, deca winny etc have their uses but NEVER supply the bang for the buck of the heavy hitters and never equate to the growth of the big-boys. If you can't grow on test, tren, and d-ball take up bowling, you ain't gonna grow. Quit searching for exotic roids that you think will somehow catapult you to the next level. The basics are where it's at. The only thing that grows better on the light anabolics is your supplier’s wallet!

4. Shots should NOT hurt, or hurt VERY LITTLE! If the mg per ml ratio is correct for the gear/ester a shot should not be painful and should not cause swelling. ALL common gear (in oil, water based suspensions are a different animal) flows absolutely fine through a 25 gauge pin and if you can give me one reason to use anything else I would be stupefied! It is NOT the amount of oil that causes pain, it is the solvent content. MORE IS NOT BETTER!

5. MANY, MANY people are simply not bothered by est related sides. I see posts all the time by people that have just always assumed they had to use anti-e's and have never even done a cycle without them. If you are not sure you should certainly have them on hand in case, and they should always be used post-cycle but why use them if they are not needed? I have NEVER used anti-e's during a cycle even when doing 3 grams a week test. I have NEVER had any est related problem. Even when doing synovex with the est left in. Probably 80% of people do need anti-e protection but if you don't need it why are you doing it? All anti-e's reduce the anabolic effects of gear to some degree.

6. Doing gear does NOT stop overtraining from occurring, it greatly reduces its effects but EVERYONE still has a point (volume/frequency) at which overtraining occurs. THE BIGGEST SINGLE REASON PEOPLE DO NOT GROW IS THEY OVERTRAIN, PERIOD END OF DISCUSSION! I always suggest doing a routine that someone knows they can grow on when not juicing then the gear will amplify the training results. Most people overtrain and don't grow optimally or at all.

7. After your first couple of cycles each subsequent cycle has diminishing returns. You lose a large percentage of your gains post cycle. Don't tell me you keep all or most of your gains. If it worked that way the average guy starting out at 170 that gained 20 lbs each cycle and kept 15 would only need to do 6 cycles spread out over two years to be a 260 lb FREAK. It don't work that way sorry!

8. The big boys (competitive Bodybuilders and powerlifters) generally stay on year round. I know many of you didn't want to hear this.....sorry! That is how they avoid the weight yo-yo's and consistently go up.

9. The toxicity of orals is SEVERELY OVERSTATED. I have never talked to or exchanged information with someone that actually had blood-work done while on that still thought they were toxic. The people that will tell you how poison they are have NEVER been tested while doing them. I have done d-ball for over a year strait at 75+ mgs per day while being tested. No problems. They should still be used cautiously but until you have had blood-work done you have no idea how they will effect you. Nonetheless people recommending only using them for 4 weeks are fucking clueless!

10. NO ONE CAN TELL YOU HOW MUCH SIZE AND STRENGT YOU SHOULD/WILL GAIN ON A CYCLE. QUIT ASKING!

11. NO ONE CAN PREDICT WHAT SIDE EFFECTS YOU WILL INCUR, QUIT ASKING!

12. NO ONE CAN TELL YOU HOW MUCH YOU WILL LOSE POST-CYCLE, QUIT ASKING.

13. All these things can only be learned in retrospect AFTER you have tried. Your individual metabolism is unique onto itself. You will never know until you try.

14. All AS work best in a calorie and macro/micro nutrient overabundance environment. If you are a 180-225 lb lifter and are not getting at least 300-350 grams of protein EVERY DAY quit bitching that your not growing. If you are 225 and above you need 350-400+ grams a day if you are training heavy. Step up to the dinner plate or go home.

15. Losing bodyfat while gaining muscle is not an optimal situation. MANY can pull it off, most people fall flat on their face attempting it. Add mass then cut. They should be separate phases.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

*Who I write articles for*

As a trainer writing articles I never know who is actually reading them, but I do know from experience that the majority of those people interested in bodybuilding do not have great genetic capacity for the sport, and if they are gear/PH users, they are usually moderate users. The type of training that is likely to work well for Joe average is NOT the routines covered in the glossy bodybuilding magazines about the pro's who are the best of the best genetically and further their talent by PONDEROUS amounts of growth enhancing drugs. THESE GUYS ARE NOT YOU AND IF YOU ARE TO BE SUCCESSFULL YOUR APPROACH MUST BE DIFFERENT THAN THEIRS! This isn't to say that high volume high frequency training is worthless, it's not, but must be applied correctly and by people that are suited for it.

People often ask what kind of routines I write for my personal training clients, and the answer is ALL kinds. I use volume work for those that are suited for it, hardgainer VERY ABBRIEAVATED for those that need it, and lots of HIT, and a fair amount of mid-level volume work. Along with my own twists of westside, and DC style training, and quite a bit of "waved volume" training. As you can see, it covers a lot of ground. But when I write general training advice, I make it suitable for the majority of the readers. And the simple truth is the majority of the readers respond to low, or lower level training workloads. If you respond great to high workload training rejoice! And don't feel left out, I train many that way, but don't write too much about it because the target audience is not that large compared to Joe average trainees trying to get bigger and stronger.

Iron Addict


----------

